# Armine: la modella (brutta) di Gucci. Foto.



## admin (28 Agosto 2020)

Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.

Ecco alcune foto


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2020)

Ormai siamo davvero al punto di non ritorno.

Questa è la donna (bella) del futuro. E' guerra al bello vero e autentico.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto



a sto punto meglio la figlia di Fantozzi


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto



Non scherzo, appena aperta la pagina istintivamente mi sono allontanato dallo schermo (effetto tipo jump scare). Brutta quanto 'na bestemmia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto



Ben venga, chissà che con sti "nuovi" canoni di bellezza le vere sorche se la tirino meno  che si fa per pubblicità..


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Agosto 2020)

Spero che le femministe diventino tutte "belle" in questa maniera, così non se le tromberà nessuno e finalmente si estingueranno, il tutto mentre inveiscono contro i maschi cattivoni.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Agosto 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ben venga, chissà che con sti "nuovi" canoni di bellezza le vere sorche se la tirino meno  che si fa per pubblicità..



Winner


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2020)

E' uguale a Ignazio La Russa


----------



## gabri65 (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto



Già sento arrivare deliranti proteste, non essendo nera o cinese. Con il richiamo trans ci siamo invece, assomigliando più ad un uomo. Una 50ina di kg in più e siamo tutti d'accordo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di *body shaming*, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.



Questi che parlano di body shaming sono gli stessi che chiamano nano il Berlusca, prendono in giro Brunetta, prendono in giro Trump per i capelli, ecc, per attaccarli politicamente. 
Qui non c'è alcun body shaming perchè le modelle sono giudicate dalla bellezza e tutte quelle scartate sono semplicemente considerate non belle abbastanza, non è body shaming.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Agosto 2020)

cerco di scorrere la pagina saltando le foto perchè è impressionante. non quotate le foto vi prego..


----------



## Mika (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto



Mi sono spaventato...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto



Prossimo step : miss italia brutta.
Incoroniamo la reginetta della bruttezza.


----------



## Mika (28 Agosto 2020)

Per parcondicio voglio anche i modelli brutti, non è che gli uomini devono vedere le nuove modelle del futuro invece le donne possono vedere ancora uomini belli come modelli.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Prossimo step : miss italia brutta.
> Incoroniamo la reginetta della bruttezza.



Nono, vedrai che nomineranno Miss Italia un cesso simile. In ossequio alle "nuove bellezze".


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nono, vedrai che nomineranno Miss Italia un cesso simile. In ossequio alle "nuove bellezze".



OOhh madonna santa che fine abbiamo fatto.
Stanno distruggendo dalla base il nostro modo di pensare.

A nostra insaputa e contro la nostra volontà stiamo vivendo una fase storica.
Chissà le prossime generazioni come saranno.....


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto



Mossona pubblicitaria


----------



## Zanc9 (28 Agosto 2020)

Ha le soppracciglia di paolo noise


----------



## gabri65 (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nono, vedrai che nomineranno Miss Italia un cesso simile. In ossequio alle "nuove bellezze".



Parallelamente a quanto successo con il movimento BLM, e al rinnegamento della storia, verranno distrutte le foto delle varie Lollobrigida, Mangano, Loren, e verrà pesantemente condannato tutto il materiale artistico, films, etc etc dove compaiono le "bellezze di una volta".


----------



## Memories of the Time (28 Agosto 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Spero che le femministe diventino tutte "belle" in questa maniera, così non se le tromberà nessuno e finalmente si estingueranno, il tutto mentre inveiscono contro i maschi cattivoni.



Immagina avere una mascolinità tossica e così fragile da fare un post del genere, augurandosi l'estinzione di tutte le femministe :v

Edit: non avevo notato gli altri commenti, fatemi capire: secondo voi seriamente c'è un mega complotto in atto, fatto da un intellighenzia di persone talmente potenti da dettare i canoni estetici, che per non si sa quale guadagno personale stanno cercando di manipolare le menti del popolino affinché brucino le effigi delle donne belle di un tempo e innalzino le "brutte" a nuove regine?
Cioè tipo una massoneria a favore delle donne brutte, notoriamente una delle kaste più potenti e influenti al mondo.

Certo


----------



## James45 (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' uguale a Ignazio La Russa





"Nuovi canoni di bellezza" ...........


----------



## overlord (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto



ahahah ma che cz sta succedendo a questo mondo porca miseria!!


----------



## sacchino (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto



Dev'essere la figlia di Peo Pericoli.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2020)

Magari l'hanno presa per farle fare la modella di mascherine a tutta faccia brandizzate Gucci.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Agosto 2020)

Vomito!


----------



## Igniorante (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo davvero al punto di non ritorno.
> 
> Questa è la donna (bella) del futuro. E' guerra al bello vero e autentico.



Ah beh, per una volta i sani di mente potrebbero guadagnarci. 
Che i radical chic si pigliano sti cessi e lascino a noi le brutte del futuro (le gnocche di oggi).


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Agosto 2020)

Ha lo stesso naso di ibra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto


----------



## overlord (28 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Agosto 2020)

Siamo nell’epoca del finto buonismo, finto perbenismo, finto xxx mettete voi a piacere. Il succo è che siamo un mondo di falsi.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Siamo nell’epoca del finto buonismo, finto perbenismo, finto xxx mettete voi a piacere. Il succo è che siamo un mondo di falsi.



Esatto. Non c'è niente di male ad essere non bella. Magari sarà anche una tipa sveglia e intelligente. Ma a dare enormemente fastidio è questo farla passare a tutti i costi per ciò che non è. Ormai è una dittatura in tutti gli ambiti.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Agosto 2020)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Immagina avere una mascolinità tossica e così fragile da fare un post del genere, augurandosi l'estinzione di tutte le femministe :v
> 
> Edit: non avevo notato gli altri commenti, fatemi capire: secondo voi seriamente c'è un mega complotto in atto, fatto da un intellighenzia di persone talmente potenti da dettare i canoni estetici, che per non si sa quale guadagno personale stanno cercando di manipolare le menti del popolino affinché brucino le effigi delle donne belle di un tempo e innalzino le "brutte" a nuove regine?
> Cioè tipo una massoneria a favore delle donne brutte, notoriamente una delle kaste più potenti e influenti al mondo.
> ...



Certo che c'è una intellighenzia, ma non di certo con scopi così superficiali come favorire le "brutte".

Lo scopo è molto più profondo. Si tratta di segare a livello sociale le eccellenze e parificare tutto. Se la bellezza è anche nelle brutte, allora è dappertutto, quindi da nessuna parte. Si tratta di appianare e standardizzare i pensieri, dimodoché il popolo ha inconsciamente preferenze più controllabili.

E tutto questo viene smerciato via via in vari modi, tutti con connotati buonisti, come "solidarietà", "quote rosa", "brutte che sono belle", tutte queste fesserie che in reatà nascondono ipocrisie agghiaccianti.

Il futuro è vivere in una melma uniforme, dove non esiste diversità, non esiste un punto di riferimento, non esiste genio e creatività... Un cultura intensiva di popolo da alimentare con il mangime come in quei capannoni dove vivono ammassati migliaia di animali.


----------



## overlord (28 Agosto 2020)

Ho cercato delle sue foto su internet per vedere se per caso ha qualità nascoste dal collo in giù....ma digitando il suo nome purtroppo mi escono solo foto di water turche e bidet. Boh ...che strano.


----------



## Goro (28 Agosto 2020)

Tanto andare contronatura è impossibile. Uomini e donne continueranno, anche di nascosto se necessario, ad andare con i canoni di bellezza standard.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' uguale a Ignazio La Russa


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2020)

Più che Armine...armena. Senza offesa per le donne di quel paese.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Agosto 2020)

è la versione ancora più brutta di nairobi della casa di carta.


----------



## Teddy (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto



Mi sembra palesemente una mossa di marketing e, da come se ne sta parlando, direi pure molto riuscita.


----------



## Memories of the Time (28 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2020)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Mi sembra palesemente una mossa di marketing e, da come se ne sta parlando, direi pure molto riuscita.



Spero che la tipa abbia preso tanti soldi... Perché se non si rende conto che e stata scelta SOLO perché bruttissima allora non e nemmeno tanta sveglia come aveva ipotizzato [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION].


----------



## malos (28 Agosto 2020)

Assomiglia all'attrice spagnola del film di Almodovar "Donne sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi".


----------



## Teddy (28 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Spero che la tipa abbia preso tanti soldi... Perché se non si rende conto che e stata scelta SOLO perché bruttissima allora non e nemmeno tanta sveglia come aveva ipotizzato [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION].



E' stata ben pagata, non ha fatto da testimonial al panaro sotto casa. Mi spiace comunque di aver letto tanti commenti tristi sul web, il non rispettare certi canoni estetici non è una colpa e di sicuro non merita di essere insultata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Agosto 2020)

Teddy ha scritto:


> E' stata ben pagata, non ha fatto da testimonial al panaro sotto casa. Mi spiace comunque di aver letto tanti commenti tristi sul web, il non rispettare certi canoni estetici non è una colpa e di sicuro non merita di essere insultata.



Insultare lei non ha senso, lei ha accettato una carriolate di soldi e la fama, ha fatto bene, però oggettivamente, e intellettualmente va detto, é brutta forte, siamo realisti


----------



## Lambro (28 Agosto 2020)

Mossa vincente di Gucci, ci sono cascati tutti e lo sapevano benissimo, è così facile giocare con il cervello medio umano che vien quasi da pensare perchè non ci avessero pensato prima.
Ma probabilmente ora i tempi erano maturi, vista la saturazione e gli standard attuali di bellezza, una massa di donne praticamente tutte uguali con pochissime differenza tra loro (le "wags" poi sembrano fatte col pongo).
Detto questo non giudico la bellezza in sè , fisicamente non la vedo e con un bel fisico si potrebbe anche passare sopra un viso diciamo non molto armonico


----------



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2020)

Non è bella neanche per la madre.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Agosto 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Assomiglia all'attrice spagnola del film di Almodovar "Donne sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi".


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Agosto 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Mossa vincente di Gucci, ci sono cascati tutti e lo sapevano benissimo, è così facile giocare con il cervello medio umano che vien quasi da pensare perchè non ci avessero pensato prima.
> Ma probabilmente ora i tempi erano maturi, vista la saturazione e gli standard attuali di bellezza, una massa di donne praticamente tutte uguali con pochissime differenza tra loro (le "wags" poi sembrano fatte col pongo).
> Detto questo non giudico la bellezza in sè , fisicamente non la vedo e con un bel fisico si potrebbe anche passare sopra un viso diciamo non molto armonico



mossa vincente. perchè ha aumentato le vendite?
io non lo compro di certo, ne prima ne a maggior ragione adesso...


----------



## Victorss (28 Agosto 2020)

Madonna ragazzi che cesso ahahsh


----------



## Hellscream (28 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto








Effettivamente non c'è paragone...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Agosto 2020)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Immagina avere una mascolinità tossica e così fragile da fare un post del genere, augurandosi l'estinzione di tutte le femministe :v
> 
> Edit: non avevo notato gli altri commenti, fatemi capire: secondo voi seriamente c'è un mega complotto in atto, fatto da un intellighenzia di persone talmente potenti da dettare i canoni estetici, che per non si sa quale guadagno personale stanno cercando di manipolare le menti del popolino affinché brucino le effigi delle donne belle di un tempo e innalzino le "brutte" a nuove regine?
> Cioè tipo una massoneria a favore delle donne brutte, notoriamente una delle kaste più potenti e influenti al mondo.
> ...



Mascolinità tossica un par di palle, pensa per te e a quanto sei tossico tu a giustificare una categoria che mi vuole inculcare a forza in testa l' idea che quel roito sia la "modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune"
Non solo, non posso dire l' ovvio, cioè che quella è brutta, sennò faccio body shaming.....
A me fanno cadere le palle queste difese insensate di esaltati fuori dalla realtà, se è una mossa di marketing è stupida perchè Gucci è un marchio mondiale talmente grosso che non ha certo bisogno di ste cose per visibilità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2020)

Ma poi perché la disparità tra uomo e donna?
Perché si può dire tranquillamente che Ibra o Chiellini sono dei cessi, e questo roito femminile no?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma poi perché la disparità tra uomo e donna?
> Perché si può dire tranquillamente che Ibra o Chiellini sono dei cessi, e questo roito femminile no?


Beh su Ibra cesso di faccia si può discutere, penso. Su Chiellini, invece, è una certezza come lo è questa qui  .


----------



## wildfrank (28 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cerco di scorrere la pagina saltando le foto perchè è impressionante. non quotate le foto vi prego..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Agosto 2020)

Magari non si chiama Armine ma Carmine


----------



## sampapot (29 Agosto 2020)

Poverina...madre natura è stata un pò avara nei suoi confronti...contento Gucci...personalmente ritengo che le migliori siano quelle di Victoria Secret


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2020)

Da "l'angolo della gnocca" a "l'angolo del roito che stimola la digestione al contrario"


----------



## sunburn (29 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che c'è una intellighenzia, ma non di certo con scopi così superficiali come favorire le "brutte".
> 
> Lo scopo è molto più profondo. Si tratta di segare a livello sociale le eccellenze e parificare tutto. Se la bellezza è anche nelle brutte, allora è dappertutto, quindi da nessuna parte. Si tratta di appianare e standardizzare i pensieri, dimodoché il popolo ha inconsciamente preferenze più controllabili.
> 
> ...


Non vorrei darti una brutta notizia, ma ti preoccupi di un qualcosa che è già accaduto tipo da 4 o 5 decenni, in quasi tutti gli ambiti: cinematografico, musicale, teatrale, dell’abbigliamento, culinario ecc.

A parte questo, riguardo all’oggetto della discussione, non capirò mai il bisogno di alcune persone di insultare sconosciuti/e sui social. 
A dirla tutta, non capirò mai neanche il bisogno di esprimere complimenti, come se alla gnagna di turno gliene fregasse qualcosa che Tizio68 le scriva “sei bellissima”. Ma questo forse è un problema mio.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non vorrei darti una brutta notizia, ma ti preoccupi di un qualcosa che è già accaduto tipo da 4 o 5 decenni, in quasi tutti gli ambiti: cinematografico, musicale, teatrale, dell’abbigliamento, culinario ecc.
> 
> A parte questo, riguardo all’oggetto della discussione, non capirò mai il bisogno di alcune persone di insultare sconosciuti/e sui social.
> A dirla tutta, non capirò mai neanche il bisogno di esprimere complimenti, come se alla gnagna di turno gliene fregasse qualcosa che Tizio68 le scriva “sei bellissima”. Ma questo forse è un problema mio.



Ma infatti non sta accadendo da adesso, su questo concordo.

Per gli insulti, non si insulta, dai, non fare la personcina educata. Siamo in un forum di calcio. Ti aspettavi che fosse ammirata per le sue meningi?


----------



## sunburn (29 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non sta accadendo da adesso, su questo concordo.
> 
> Per gli insulti, non si insulta, dai, non fare la personcina educata. Siamo in un forum di calcio. Ti aspettavi che fosse ammirata per le sue meningi?


Ma no, non mi riferivo al forum. Mi riferivo a chi sente il bisogno di insultare direttamente la persona sul profilo social, che sia per motivi politici o estetici o qualunque altro.
Per intenderci, se siam tu e io al bar, passa una cozza e mi dici “guarda che cozza”, io ti rispondo “hai ragione”. Ma non penso che tu senta poi il bisogno di andare dalla cozza in questione a riferirle il nostro parere(e, se lo sentissi, farei finta di non conoscerti e parlerei male di te con l’amica gnocca della cozza di cui sopra... ).


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma no, non mi riferivo al forum. Mi riferivo a chi sente il bisogno di insultare direttamente la persona sul profilo social, che sia per motivi politici o estetici o qualunque altro.
> Per intenderci, se siam tu e io al bar, passa una cozza e mi dici “guarda che cozza”, io ti rispondo “hai ragione”. Ma non penso che tu senta poi il bisogno di andare dalla cozza in questione a riferirle il nostro parere(e, se lo sentissi, farei finta di non conoscerti e parlerei male di te con l’amica gnocca della cozza di cui sopra... ).



Gli insulti alla persona sono inqualificabili. A meno che sia una sardina, oltre a essere cozza. 

Sai però bene che queste manifestazioni, ancorché intollerabili, hanno una matrice di fondo diversa dall'attacco personale. Sono sfoghi per andare contro questo sistema di pensiero all'incontrario, che va contro canoni naturali. Se ci vogliono far digerire il concetto che la bellezza è un'altra, è chiaro che poi la gente si sfoga contro il primo oggetto o soggetto direttamente coinvolto.

Anyway, non è una giustificazione.


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' uguale a Ignazio La Russa



Fantastica...ahahahah


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto discutere la scelta di Gucci di ingaggiare come modella una donna di nome Armine, con una presenza lontana anni luce dalla figura delle modelle. Tanta ironia in rete, ma i siti di informazione mainstream, e femministi, sono subito scesi in campo per difendere la donna parlando di body shaming, di nuovi canoni di bellezza e, addirittura, di quanto sia sexy Amine. Per Wdonna, Armine è la modella più sexy di Gucci ed ha una bellezza fuori dal comune.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto



Pare la sorella di gargamella.. Se mo iniziano a sentirsi gnocche pure robe così aiuto...


----------

